# My truss rod channel routing jig



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, here's my latest video, the title says it all.


----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice video man!
I have one question, would it have been better or worths if both set of screws, one on each side, had moved together instead of separately?
Of course it's more flexible that way, so if the neck isn't fully square you can adjust it.... maybe I just answer my own question


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

LPhilippe said:


> Nice video man!
> I have one question, would it have been better or worths if both set of screws, one on each side, had moved together instead of separately?
> Of course it's more flexible that way, so if the neck isn't fully square you can adjust it.... maybe I just answer my own question


Thanks!

I think you did answer your own question  Also, it would greatly complicate the design and build of the jig.

One way to improve it however, is to use two t-nuts per bolt, one on the outside and one on the inside. That would allow a smooth(er) turning of the bolts and you could adjust and tighten them by hand.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I like this. I have an old Beltone that needs a new truss rod and finger board, I may be able to modify this jig to enlarge the truss rod channel for the new rod. The existing channel is smaller, and needs to be enlarged. Set up will be trickier, because I will be squaring up a finished neck instead of a plank, but it should work.

I'm liking your videos Araz. Learning lots of cool tricks.


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

NtR Studios said:


> I like this. I have an old Beltone that needs a new truss rod and finger board, I may be able to modify this jig to enlarge the truss rod channel for the new rod. The existing channel is smaller, and needs to be enlarged. Set up will be trickier, because I will be squaring up a finished neck instead of a plank, but it should work.
> 
> I'm liking your videos Araz. Learning lots of cool tricks.


Thanks!
You could first stabilize the neck in a neck support caul and then put it in the jig. Something like this one: http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tool...Necks_and_Fingerboards/Neck_Support_Caul.html

If you are good with cove cuts on the table saw, you can easily make one of them.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Araz said:


> Thanks!
> You could first stabilize the neck in a neck support caul and then put it in the jig. Something like this one: http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tool...Necks_and_Fingerboards/Neck_Support_Caul.html
> 
> If you are good with cove cuts on the table saw, you can easily make one of them.


Yeah, I have one of those cauls. Now that you enlightened me about cove cuts, I may have to try and make one!


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

NtR Studios said:


> Yeah, I have one of those cauls. Now that you enlightened me about cove cuts, I may have to try and make one!


I have a video on how to make a neck rest using cove cuts on the table saw:


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome - thanks for the info


----------

